# Bought a 1999 Sentra GXE Ltd. Ed.



## NSZnissan (Oct 25, 2006)

Just bought a '99 Sentra as a winter car, I put my Integra away in the winter.

























The Teg, my #1 baby:









The Sentra has 71K on it, got it for $4,700. And of course, the blower only works on high, common problem from what I've read around here. And my main seal is blown out. 
I'm not gonna do any permormance mods to it, I like that it's really quiet and a really smooth ride. I'll put a K&N air filter in it, but that's it, lol. But boy, it could use some more mods, this thing has less balls then my 98 Civic LX did, and the Civic has a SOHC 1.6, not even a DOHC. But I am gonna put a sweet stereo system in the Sentra. I've already put some MB Quart coaxials in the rear, and I have an MB Quart component set for the front, Alpine 7977 head unit, PPI amps, 10 inch JL sub. I'll post pics of everything in the audio forum for you guys.
Gonna install an alarm/remote start combo in it too, going with the Avital 4400.


----------

